

Chandrayaan-I Impact Probe lands on moon - baroova
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/India/Chandrayaan-I_Impact_Probe_lands_on_moon/rssarticleshow/3714245.cms

======
jgrahamc
I have never said this before, but.. w00t!

~~~
rkowalick
we owned other team?

------
henning
I wish countries were taken seriously by big G-8 nations based on, say, how
much space exploration they did rather than how many nuclear weapons they have
(the nuclear club).

~~~
hugh
And I wish life were a neverending frolic on a mountainside covered with
bacon-flavoured daisies. But what's your point?

~~~
bdr
Can they be programmable bacon-flavoured daisies?

------
adoyle
Here's an ISRO page with more details -
<http://www.isro.org/pressrelease/Nov14_2008.htm>

------
ram1024
screenshot or it didn't happen

~~~
jmatt
I thought the same thing.

Where is a picture or some other direct or indirect evidence. Not only does it
help prove that you did it but it's great for all the inevitable media
coverage. NASA has seemed to have learned this over they years; they always
come up with some graphic or image for their big releases.

After checking out the wiki article:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chandrayaan-1>

I found out it does have a camera. And that it's been tested:

<http://www.isro.org/pressrelease/Oct31_2008.htm>

~~~
ram1024
yeh, "the orbiter has to come back around to this side of the moon before we
can get a transmission of the recorded event" was the answer i got in my
research of it.

pfah, a likely excuse... :D

~~~
adoyle
<http://www.isro.org/pslv-c11/photos/moon_images.htm>

Something tells me we're not going to see images of the MIP and the moon at
the same time since the impact would likely wipe out the camera.

